# How do I define the 'from addr' in CLI mail?



## Harvey (Sep 30, 2013)

On CentOS, I use the -r option (e.g -r user@abc.com), 
i.e. `echo "foo message" | mail -s "foo" -r [email]user@abc.com[/email] [email]anotheruser@def.com[/email]`

How would *I* do this in FreeBSD?


----------

